# Have you shifted to 3G from 2G?



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

Guys thread with a Poll...

Need comments of 3G..

Planning to move on to 3G.What ya all say


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

If you can afford 3G Plans, go ahed.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> If you can afford 3G Plans, go ahed.



I dont which to move on.thats y I created a thread for the same


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

I am using 3G on Airtel but only for browsing  . 

Ohh I forgot to mention , On 2G plans


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

View the tariffs of the 3G providers available in your city and decide which seems affordable.

BTW I use Vodafone 3G. But not regularly, I've also tried BSNL 3G, but speed is not so good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

@xtremevicky: Did u tried Video Calling on it?

@krishnandu.sarkar:Have tried Video Calling on Vodafone?


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

Call plans are mostly same for 2G and 3G. It differs only in data.

Like in BSNL, for voice calls I am on 2G plan while there is separate data plan for 3G with high speed. I am paying Rs.189 for 500MB/mo.

And yes I make video calls regularly. But to BSNL numbers only.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

I do Video calling once a week to talk to my mom but now I will be taking up Broadband and using Skype ! 

Airtel to Airtel video calling is brilliant !


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

No, my phone doesn't support Video Calling


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

gagan007: Are u using BSNL 3G?I m more concerned about Video Calling..

I am confused between which SP to choose...as there are many?

The Video Calling shud be clear & good.


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

I think all SPs should do good. Like xtremevicky said Airtel to Airtel video calling is also good.

Four people in my circle are using BSNL 3G and video calling feature. No one complains. I have Samsung Galaxy SL, on the other side there is Nokia C5, Nokia 3710 and Sony Ericsson   K810i


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

I used Aircel 3g. It had free 200 mb(I didnt vote for Aircel though)

Multiplayer gaming= #EPIC FAIL
Surfing- Good. But sometimes multiple clicking IS required
Download song/vid- Did'nt have patience 

Overall- It feels more like a partially sped up 2g connection with better pings


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

Okay. 

I got 600Kbps Download speed on Airtel 3G . I will post screenshots soon !


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

I´m still using 2G, but i hope to get onto 3G soon. Maybe this thread will help me also to decide.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*



gagan007 said:


> Four people in my circle are using BSNL 3G and video calling feature.* No one complains.* I have Samsung Galaxy SL, on the other side there is Nokia C5, Nokia 3710 and Sony Ericsson   K810i



Currently I m using IDEA 2G.
If I shift to IDEA 3G then will I have to get another SIM for the same 2G cell no?



thetechfreak said:


> I used Aircel 3g. It had free 200 mb(I didnt vote for Aircel though)
> 
> Multiplayer gaming= #EPIC FAIL
> Surfing- Good. But sometimes multiple clicking IS required
> ...



u dont make video calls?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*



			
				 Zangetsu said:
			
		

> u dont make video calls?


 The biggest and embarrasing problem I faced is no one I knew had 3g. SO I couldnt make any video calls 
Maybe next time I get a 3g connection I will make a call


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

Still on 2G. Not even interested to 3G, even if the rates fall down. And Video Calling? I wanna keep it for my baby.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*



ithehappy said:


> Still on 2G. Not even interested to 3G, even if the rates fall down. And Video Calling? I wanna keep it for my baby.



Really ? Elaborate !


----------



## sygeek (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

I will switch, but only after I buy a 3G smartphone.


----------



## Krow (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*



ithehappy said:


> Not even interested to 3G, *even if the rates fall down.*


What? O_O Are you serious?

I will switch when 3G becomes affordable to me. I don't mind paying 500 bucks a month for it, but what I do mind is the abysmal data cap. 500 bucks for 500 MB? Ridiculous.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

500 Bucks for 50Gb and we are on


----------



## Krow (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

^That will come with FUP.  500 bucks for 50GB as down payment, but Rs 500 for each GB you download.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

I am using 3g from last 2 months for facebook purpose mostly...and use sometimes for nokia maps for road guidance....

Rs 103-200MB in Idea using currently..enough for facebook


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*



Zangetsu said:


> Currently I m using IDEA 2G.
> If I shift to IDEA 3G then will I have to get another SIM for the same 2G cell no?



Of course not. Same sim will work. 
I don't use 3G, i get 24-30Kb/s DL speeds with reliance 2G, and m happy, plus 2mbps brdbnd


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

No,I am still on 2G


----------



## desiibond (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

I had shifted to 3G few months ago, found that I never got promised speeds, had major headache with signal reception as when the phone frequently used to switch between 2.5G and 3G resulting in dropped calls etc, had a long long support ticket with Airtel, nothing was fixed and I first ditched 3G and then Airtel


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*



desiibond said:


> I had shifted to 3G few months ago, found that I never got promised speeds, *had major headache with signal reception as when the phone frequently used to switch between 2.5G and 3G* resulting in dropped calls etc, had a long long support ticket with Airtel, nothing was fixed and I first ditched 3G and then Airtel



 yeah dude, the worst part of this 2G/3G network swapping is that battery ends in a day which runs 2-3 days in 2G. 

Plus i did viedo calls from reliance to airtel and docomo, and found it dissatisfactory  I wish upcoming mobiles come up with higher resolution front cameras, they still struck with VGA .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

I'm still on EDGE as well. Vodafone has ridiculously high priced 3G plans. Besides, I'm content with the current 2G speeds I'm getting for regular browsing. It gets the job done. MTNL has introduced a plan for Bombay recently, which allows 25GB data cap for Rs.499/-. The catch - Validity of 7 days.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

Looking at the voting stats only 6 TDF members are on 3G.


----------



## Krow (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

Vodafone has ridiculous 3G plans. I just checked the MTNL plans in Delhi and w00t!

500MB - Rs 250
1GB - Rs 450
2GB - Rs 650

Much better than Vodafone plans, but I am not so sure about MTNL's network coverage.  In Mumbai, I have to almost jump out of my house to get any signal worth mentioning.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

*3G Tariff Calculator:*
Airtel
IDEA
all mobile networks into one


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

Thanks a ton Zang for 3gsimplified link...really good site


----------



## desiibond (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

Guys,

if you are in Bangalore, using Vodafone n/w and* if you are already using 2G data plan, do NOT shift to 3G* till the end of your billing cycle. They are saying that if they de-activate 2G data plan (as it is necessary to do that to activate 3G data plan), they will charge 10paise/10KB for whatever data is downloaded since the billing date (in my case it is 20th of every month). This is absolutely ridiculous. They won't tell this to you and fortunately, I came to know about this only after calling them and asking again and again for status as it has been two days and I was yet to get a call/sms confirming activation.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

I have tried video calls on bsnl to bsnl,airce to aircel  and relience to relience but not satisfied all video calls are pixelated and frame rates are also very slow.waiting for airtel 3g


----------



## desiibond (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*



Gaurav265 said:


> I have tried video calls on bsnl to bsnl,airce to aircel  and relience to relience but not satisfied all video calls are pixelated and frame rates are also very slow.waiting for airtel 3g



Same with airtel 3G. btw, did you try skype video calling. looks much better.


----------



## akash22 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

guys i did tried 3g on aircel , reliance and vodafone in kolkata. but not tried video call as i don't know anyone else who is on 3g. i still have 10 rs bal left on aircel to make video call. i felt aircel was best in speeds. so even i am thinking of getting aircel 3g . and luckily i got this news that aircel is providing unlimited data on aircel 3g dongle @rs1275. so i am looking forward to it but am waiting for someone else who have tried this and do recommend me.


----------



## shashank_re (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

Where is Vodafone in poll??!! 

Btw..i shifted to Vodafone 3G  Its definitely expensive. But no other option :!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*



shashank_re said:


> Where is Vodafone in poll??!!
> 
> Btw..i shifted to Vodafone 3G  Its definitely expensive. But no other option :!



how are the speeds? were you using a 2G plan earlier?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*



Gaurav265 said:


> I have tried video calls on bsnl to bsnl,airce to aircel  and relience to relience but not satisfied *all video calls are pixelated* and frame rates are also very slow.waiting for airtel 3g



pixelated...does all 3G operators video call have this


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

@shashank_re: MNP is here man....Mobile Number Portability.

Clarity in BSNL video call is much much better. Even using low end phones like Nokia C5


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*



desiibond said:


> Guys,
> 
> if you are in Bangalore and* if you are already using 2G data plan, do NOT shift to 3G* till the end of your billing cycle. They are saying that if they de-activate 2G data plan (as it is necessary to do that to activate 3G data plan), they will charge 10paise/10KB for whatever data is downloaded since the billing date (in my case it is 20th of every month). This is absolutely ridiculous. They won't tell this to you and fortunately, I came to know about this only after calling them and asking again and again for status as it has been two days and I was yet to get a call/sms confirming activation.



Are you going for Airtel 3G again ?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*



xtremevicky said:


> Are you going for Airtel 3G again ?



nah. was talking about Vodafone 3G.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*



desiibond said:


> nah. was talking about Vodafone 3G.



So Vodafone 3G it is then ?


----------



## Revolution (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

Who gonna use 3G ?
At least not me.
Human blood is way cheaper than 3G.


----------



## shashank_re (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*



desiibond said:


> how are the speeds? were you using a 2G plan earlier?



Speeds are good enough..gets around ~2mbps...peak was 4.7mbps!! But we shouldn't jump because of those speeds as there is nothing much you can do with 100MB and those speeds  



gagan007 said:


> @shashank_re: MNP is here man....Mobile Number Portability.
> 
> Clarity in BSNL video call is much much better. Even using low end phones like Nokia C5



Yeah i know about MNP. But no way i'm taking BSNL! NO WAY! Its not only about 3G speeds or coverage....its about 2G network too. I'm EXTREMELY satisfied with Vodafone's network(2G) coverage and quality 

NOTE: In *Bangalore*, Vodafone 3G runs on Airtel's 3G network!!! So you get SAME signal strength and speeds as you get on Airtel 3G!


----------



## Gollum (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

I used a good 3gb on tata docomo 3G.
since then I tried idea 2g and airtel 2g and they both sucked, giving me disconnected connections every 2 minutes.
so I shifted to tata docomo again for its 2g service is still better than the aforementioned.
I am in udupi circle of karnataka


----------



## desiibond (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*



shashank_re said:


> NOTE: In *Bangalore*, Vodafone 3G runs on Airtel's 3G network!!! So you get SAME signal strength and speeds as you get on Airtel 3G!



I thought that Vodafone is paying Airtel to use the spectrum and they have their own 3G network.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

@shashank_re: Sir, I have traveled from Kashmir to Andaman and Nicobar and East (Darjeeling) to Elephanta caves in Mumbai. BSNL coverage is one of the best that I have seen.
Personal opinions may differ though. Good Luck.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*



gagan007 said:


> @shashank_re: Sir, I have traveled from Kashmir to Andaman and Nicobar and East (Darjeeling) to Elephanta caves in Mumbai. BSNL coverage is one of the best that I have seen.
> Personal opinions may differ though. Good Luck.



there is no 3g in kashmir, might start soon but not right now.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*



gagan007 said:


> @shashank_re: Sir, I have traveled from Kashmir to Andaman and Nicobar and East (Darjeeling) to Elephanta caves in Mumbai. BSNL coverage is one of the best that I have seen.
> Personal opinions may differ though. Good Luck.



Airtel always rocks for me!!


----------



## Krow (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

Vodafone slashed its 500MB 3G fare to Rs 375 from Rs 500. Making me consider taking the leap.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

I am on Airtel. Shifted to 3G when I got my xperia. Smartphone on dumb network is like marrying a horse to a donkey. 

My Plan:
Rs.103 for 100MB
Rs.200 for 250MB
Rs.450 for 600MB

I use the 200rs plan as it suffices for all I do especially when most of the time my phone is hogging off the home wifi.

Good plan or bad, I have just one thing to say. Stay away from piratebay on your phone and you will be happy 

BTW 2G Rs.98 rec gives you 2GB 
Choose yourself A race horse that carries only you or a good old donkey that carries you and your entire wardrobe


----------



## Gollum (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

I prefer the donkey.
docomo rupee 95=4gb data for 30 days


----------



## Krow (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

Never managed to use 2GB in 30 days on 2G.

I don't think I ever used even 500MB.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*



Krow said:


> Never managed to use 2GB in 30 days on 2G.
> 
> I don't think I ever used even 500MB.



you will if you are on a good 3g network.
I downloaded all sorts of data on my 3g phone connection, even torrents


----------



## Krow (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*



Sarath said:


> Choose yourself A race horse that carries only you or a good old donkey that carries you and your entire wardrobe


This probably describes it best.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*



Sarath said:


> Choose yourself A race horse that carries only you or a good old donkey that carries you and your entire wardrobe



Thats so true!!


----------



## sameer.pur (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

I am using BSNL 3G for past 1 year, faced no major problems.
Using different plans 1GB/500MB or Night plan recently.
Data Roaming is free, so even if i go to my native place, I can use it. 

Speeds are good enough. I don't use video calling though but use it for Skype on PC.
Also for Skype voice calls on phone.

Heck, I had even tried playing a online multi-player session with it.


----------



## red dragon (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

BSNL 3g working fine for me for last 2-3 months,it was lousy before that(using it for about 8-9months now)


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Are u shifted to 3G from 2G?*

I Am On IDEA 3G With Rs 450 Plan Of 2GB!
Getting Speed's Between 4-8 Mbps!


----------



## theserpent (Dec 19, 2012)

I Use both 2g and 3g


----------



## Sarath (Dec 19, 2012)

It seems like Airtel has improved its 3G speeds, atleast in Bangalore, so much so that I could play an online game on it, which speaks more about the quality of the connection rather than speed. After my broadband line (which gave pings of 75ms & 0 packet loss) I connected my phone to use it's 3G network to reconnect the game just so that I could tell them that I couldn't play anymore, but to my surprise I got pings of 66ms & 0 packet loss and I could continue to play on it. I checked the pings over a span of 30min and they were quite stable. 

A few months ago I had used a similar set up, I could hardly play which was to be expected with >300ms pings (=0.5 sec delay) and packet loss >10%. 

Game: Dota 2
Phone: Xperia arc 3.1


----------



## RCuber (Dec 19, 2012)

I switch to 3G only when I need to browser or use a app which required heavy downloads. this way I am able to stretch a few hours of battery life.. 

I usually recharge with Airtel Rs. 250 . gives me 1GB which is more than enough for me.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 19, 2012)

Finally got myself the Vodafone 1 GB 3G pack for Rs.250 at the start of the month. Speeds are great atleast 2 Mbps at all times. I got so hyper that I used 110 MB the first day I got it. Now reduced usage and have used around 700 MB total. The pack expires on 3rd January. No I dont plan again to re-subscribe to the 3g pack will switch back to 2g after it expires.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 20, 2012)

I have not switched to 3G yet... i am not even clear on how to convert my Vodafone SIM to 3G from existing 2G settings. Last month i recharged Rs 28 and got 500 MB of data valid for 30 days, you cannot get internet any cheaper than thi.s I use it on PC , images disabled, forget videos, but still , Internet at < Re.1 per day ..

although this is just a spare connection, I have a good wired connection , otherwise it is stupid to use 2G for regular browsing purpose.


----------

